# The coach house (Grantham) 2019



## Rolfey (Feb 6, 2019)

*History*

whilst out and about with Rubex decided to have a visit here! what an amazing place!


_The Manor was a late Victorian country house built in the early 1880s and demolished in 1938 or 1939. Built between 1879 and 1883 for the Welby family in the Tudor style by the architect Sir Arthur Blomfield, the large country house was built to replace the 17th and 18th century the Hall that stood about 200m away to the north-east. This late Victorian country house was seriously damaged by fire in 1906. The house survived and it was demolished in 1938 to 1939 with the sale of the building's material taking place in February 1939.

In 1965 only the filled in cellar of the hall remained at the published site.

Sir Arthur Blomfield's house of 1883 has gone except for the stabling and terracing_









































































































Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice to see again & well captured, I did an all to brief visit here with Huchie a while back so a revisit is on the cards!


----------



## Rolfey (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you bg lovely place and no doubt will be resvisiting it agen my self!


----------



## smiler (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice One Rolfey, I liked the shots of the door furniture


----------



## Rolfey (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you smiler I seen a few reports and just tried to do a few different shots of the place!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2019)

Great set of pix. Glad you and Rubex enjoyed looking round the old girl! One of my fave places.


----------



## Rolfey (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you hughie! We had a good time, doesn’t look a lot at the front but when your on the site it’s interesting and quite abit to explore!!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 9, 2019)

Always nice to see this place
Nicely captured


----------

